# Ryzen 5 4600G + GeForce 1660 Super:  Good enough for 1080P gaming?



## Buftor (Mar 21, 2021)

Hey everyone,

I'm trying to help buy a gaming system for an 11yo. I figured that 1080p gaming would be fine for someone that's getting his first computer. HP offers a system based on Ryzen 5 4600G and GeForce 1660 Super. I'm thinking about adding a 24" 1080p gaming monitor. Do you think this CPU and graphic card provide a decent gaming experience? Thanks for your input.


----------



## Selaya (Mar 21, 2021)

The 1660S is the benchmark for 1080-60 (can run all contemporary games at 1080p/60fps at high/ultra settings).
A 4600G or 4650G is slighty odd of a choice for a dGPU system (It has a powerful IGP, but crippled L3 cache as tradeoff), but HP probably is buying those at huge bulk orders and are also offering the same system without the dGPU, so that makes sense too.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Mar 21, 2021)

your setup is fine for 1080 60fps. 120hz and above will require you to turn down settings.


----------



## Buftor (Mar 21, 2021)

Final_Fighter said:


> your setup is fine for 1080 60fps. 120hz and above will require you to turn down settings.


What would be the limiting factor? The CPU or GPU?


----------



## Final_Fighter (Mar 21, 2021)

1080p with a 120hz+ monitor taxes the cpu. but the gpu being a 1660 super would have a hard time keeping the settings at ultra at 120hz. you have a bit of a trade off here. you can turn down setting for more "Fluid" feel of games or keep settings high and run 60hz. you may try 75hz overclock on a 60hz panel and get away with it.


----------



## Selaya (Mar 21, 2021)

Both (kinda), but mostly the GPU. Looking at things you can upgrade it to a 2060S at $190, if you want to go above 1080-60 I'd recommend purchasing that.


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 21, 2021)

Selaya said:


> The 1660S is the benchmark for 1080-60 (can run all contemporary games at 1080p/60fps at high/ultra settings).
> A 4600G or 4650G is slighty odd of a choice for a dGPU system (It has a powerful IGP, but crippled L3 cache as tradeoff), but HP probably is buying those at huge bulk orders and are also offering the same system without the dGPU, so that makes sense too.



It's hardly "crippled" because of the L3. Matisse and Vermeer use giant L3 because they would perform like shit otherwise being chiplets. Worst case, the Renoirs perform slightly worse than an identically clocked Matisse chip, and honestly can be thought as a Matisse running at -100MHz lower clocks for gaming purposes. It'll work just fine with a dGPU; these aren't the 3200Gs of yesteryear.

Just think of it as a 3600. What's more, I'm not sure what the 4600Gs do but the identically clocked 4650Gs actually consistently behave like they have a boost ceiling of 4.3GHz, not the 4.2GHz on the AMD spec.



Buftor said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm trying to help buy a gaming system for an 11yo. I figured that 1080p gaming would be fine for someone that's getting his first computer. HP offers a system based on Ryzen 5 4600G and GeForce 1660 Super. I'm thinking about adding a 24" 1080p gaming monitor. Do you think this CPU and graphic card provide a decent gaming experience? Thanks for your input.



By "1080p gaming monitor" I assume it's. 120/144Hz panel. In demanding mainstream games you're looking at about 60-90fps on a 1660 Super, best case. If you turn down the settings or play older games, you can probably expect to inch closer to 120Hz, but the 1660S is not a consistent 120fps card.

So yeah, the 1660 Super is your limiting factor.


----------



## Buftor (Mar 21, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> It's hardly "crippled" because of the L3. Matisse and Vermeer use giant L3 because they would perform like shit otherwise being chiplets. Worst case, the Renoirs perform slightly worse than an identically clocked Matisse chip, and honestly can be thought as a Matisse running at -100MHz lower clocks for gaming purposes. It'll work just fine with a dGPU; these aren't the 3200Gs of yesteryear.
> 
> Just think of it as a 3600. What's more, I'm not sure what the 4600Gs do but the identically clocked 4650Gs actually consistently behave like they have a boost ceiling of 4.3GHz, not the 4.2GHz on the AMD spec.
> 
> ...


Yes, I meant a 144Hz monitor. If I went for RTX 2060 Super, would the Ryzen 5 4600G be fast enough? Could I consider 1440p monitor instead of 1080p?


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 21, 2021)

Buftor said:


> Yes, I meant a 144Hz monitor. If I went for RTX 2060 Super, would the Ryzen 5 4600G be fast enough? Could I consider 1440p monitor instead of 1080p?



Just how slow do you think these CPUs are? Lol. It'll be fine. If a 4600G was struggling, all the 3600s out there would be struggling just as much.

At 1080p the 2060 Super falls in at around 120fps ideally. Higher for lighter and older games.

At 1440p it'll be less CPU-bound so CPU matters even less. I'm pushing around 90-100fps in MW2019 and 120-144fps in War Thunder on a stock 2060 Super, at 1440p, on a 5900X. My old 3700X seemed about the same, if a little bit slower.

I just hope you aren't running DDR4-2133 in this system.


----------



## Buftor (Mar 21, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Just how slow do you think these CPUs are? Lol. It'll be fine. If a 4600G was struggling, all the 3600s out there would be struggling just as much.
> 
> I just hope you aren't running DDR4-2133 in this system.


It comes standard with 2x4GB DDR4-3200 but I thought I will upgrade it to 2x8GB DDR4-3600. I don't know how crippled the BIOS would be (We're talking about HP here) but I hope it will allow to apply XMP profile.


----------



## Zach_01 (Mar 21, 2021)

Just consider the 4600/4650G very close to 3600.


----------



## Selaya (Mar 21, 2021)

It's definitely behind the Matisse parts, especially when you're looking at 144+.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 21, 2021)

The 4600G is good for FPS in the range of 120+
I'm being vague because it varies per title and scene in games, but my 2700x managed 120+ so i'm confident this will do well too

The limit is your GPU and how low you turn settings, basically


----------

